# Colorado River whitewater park - Grand opening



## cdcfly (Jul 28, 2013)

Saw this in the paper this AM - Gore Canyon Whitewater Park grand opening | SummitDaily.com


----------



## Davetripd (Jul 3, 2015)

Grand opening Monday :/ 
I read the article linked, will this create the feature after the Pumphouse put in?


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

From the article- "Spurred by Grand County, officials in all three counties recognized just how important the Pumphouse to *Iridium *stretch is for anglers, raft guides and local boaters."

Dang! I didn't know we are boating on the platinum family stretch.


----------



## basinrafter (May 12, 2009)

Ah yes....welcome to the Summit Daily. I don't believe they actually have a proofreader on staff.


----------



## dbendell (Apr 8, 2012)

Better hope M Black doesn't show up. He will start crying about how you should not waste money on parks or make big waves. Then he will get the press involved and create negative publicity.


see this thread below, then see all 65 threads of comments and his bogus statements.


http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f42/the-stupid-it-hurts-58345.html


----------



## tsprunk (Feb 27, 2007)

The whitewater park is at Pumphouse. This was a great partnership by many different agencies and organizations to enhance the user experience and to protect important west slope water rights that keep water in the River.

Toby Sprunk
Eagle County Open Space
970-328-8698


----------



## Jamie D. (May 25, 2004)

So the wave is great. More people should go. I get too tired paddling by myself and one other. If you are a novice kayaker, this is great place to work on rolling, ferrying and surfing. Current flow are great with eddy access to both features.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Jamie, any more details on the wave at these still high flows, aside from good for novice ferry and roll practice?


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Jamie D. (May 25, 2004)

Dave, I guess I'd say it's subjective. I only live about 40mins. away so It's great for after work. 2-3K seems to be the best level I've seen so far. Rodeo right, the intended feature, is fairly retentive and gives up bouncy spins. It's a little hard to say as my play boating skills are not a good judge of what is possible. My friend was starting to get a roundhouse dialed in on the surfers right shoulder. Rodeo left, the boat chute, is a good mellow wave with a retentive hole on surfers right. This is a great intro to playboating spot. Neither side is world class and you have to be fairly precise to be retentive. I'd love to get some motivation from seeing what some better boaters can do.


----------

